# Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen



## Stingray2005 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,#h
ich war bisher schon oft in Norwegen zum Angeln und kenne mich da mittlerweile ganz gut aus. Nächstes Jahr wollen wir mal einen kleinen Kutter z.B die Baltic II ind Heiligenhafen für ein par Tage mieten. Ich war bisher nur einmal auf Langeland und habe da leider nur einen Dorsch verhaften können, ich denke mal die Zeit war unter anderem etwas ungüstig. Daher meine Frage vieleicht kann mir ja jemand ein par Tips geben, zum Einen wann gute Zeiten sind so im Frühjahr und vielleicht kann mir ja auch jemand ein par Stellen nennen an denen wir es versuchen können. Da wir wahrscheinlich nur ein verlängertes Wochenende dort sind haben wir wahrscheinlich nicht viel Möglichkeiten nach Stellen zu suchen und ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie man gute Stellen findet. In Norwegen finde ich es einfacher, da schau ich nur in die Karte und suche mir ein par Kanten raus aber in der Ostsee und Nordsee gibt es ja glaube ich kaum Kanten oder so zumindest nicht solche wie in Norwegen.Wäre super nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Oder vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand einen anderen Platz mit nem Kutter zum selbstfahren.
Danke schon mal.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Ich denk,der Mai sollte dafür gut sein .... ausserhalb der Schiesszeiten Richtung Dazendorf und gut iss.
Bei 5-8 Metern solltet ihr ausreichend Dorsch antreffen.
Wenn ihr früher fahrt,solltet ihr es eher ab Großenbrode und südlich davon versuchen.
*nurmeineMeinung*


Uli


Uli


----------



## BennyO (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Ich finde auch das der Mai der beste Monta von Heiligenhafen aus ist. Fahre jeden Monta einmla von dort aus raus und kann sagen, dass es dort am besten läuft.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Stingray2005 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Danke euch für die Antworten. Dann ist es doch ähnlich wie in Norwegen, Mia ist dort auch top. Nur die Tiefe ist in Dänemark etwas anderster. grins. Fängt man in 5-8m wirklich was? Dachte da bräuchte ich es nicht zu probieren. In Norwegen fängt man zwar manchmal was in 10m Tiefe aber dann geht es gleich auf 30, 40m oder noch mehr runter.


----------



## BennyO (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Natürlich fängt man auch in diesen Tiefen seinen Fisch. Zu der aktullen Jahreszeit und im Frühjahr fischt man nur in diesen Tifen und meine Fisch habe ich immer. Den einen Tag mehr den anderen weniger. 
Jeder Tag ist angeltag, aber nicht jeder Angeltag ist Fangtag.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

jo im frühjahr fischt man immer so flach,manchmal ann man da schon dengrund erkennen,aber der Dorsch steht nun mal da,weil das wasser dort am wärmsten ist und er da am meisten nahrung fidnet!!In Norge fische ich manchmal auch in der tief(schären) dort fängt mit leichetn Pilkern und Gummifischen/Twistern schöne Tangdorsche und dicke Pollaks!!!|supergri


----------



## Stingray2005 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Hi Leute ich nochmal,
im Mai ist schon alles ausgebucht. Dann im Juni oder besser doch im April wenn es noch etwas kühler ist, was meint ihr?

Gruß Stingray


----------



## chris13 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

dann fahr nochn bissel später...so mitte Juli!!!Da hatte ich dieses Jahr fast täglich meine 20-30 Dorsche!!!


----------



## BennyO (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Dieses Jahr war aber eine Ausnahme. Wenn es geht fahr eher wann da genau egal.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

diesen sommer hatten die berufsfischerei auch pause im sommer-das ist nächstes jah vorbei:v


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Am liebsten Ende März o. Anfang April - dann sind die Kutter noch nicht so voll - kaum "Frischlinge an Bord- weniger Überwürfe und Schnurtüddel!

Und die weniger Seefesten Leutchens singen ihr Lied (über die Reling hinweg) und sind binnen ´ner halben Stunde weg !:q 


Dazu Fisch satt- ne steife Brise - und anschließend nochn steifen Grog!


----------



## BennyO (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Stimmt da hasse auch wieder Recht.
Ja im April fahre ich auch gerne zum Kuttern. Macht immer spaß, und sind nicht so viele Anfänger an Board.
Kanns dir es ja so überlegen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

tja somemrzeit ist turi zeit ne!!aber ich würde dann entweder im märz oda dann gelcih mitte ende juni rausfahren#6


----------



## Klaus S. (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> tja somemrzeit ist turi zeit ne!!aber ich würde dann entweder im märz oda dann gelcih mitte ende juni rausfahren#6



Du bist ja auch ein alter Hase und kennst Dich schon recht gut aus


----------



## TRÖdorsch (10. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Meine Erfahrung: Januar/Februar, je nach Witterung. Das kann schon mal im Dezember losgehen. Manchmal ziehen sich die Fänge bis März/April. 
Fazit: Mit dem Februar liegt man eigentlich immer genial richtig.


----------



## Monsterqualle (10. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*



TRÖdorsch schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung: Januar/Februar, je nach Witterung. Das kann schon mal im Dezember losgehen. Manchmal ziehen sich die Fänge bis März/April.
> Fazit: Mit dem Februar liegt man eigentlich immer genial richtig.


 
Willkommen hier im Forum.

Mir schwahnt Böses.|supergri 

Mehr sag ich da nicht zu.:m


----------



## Torskfisk (10. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

@ TRÖdorsch
Es sei dir verziehen, es ist dein erster Beitrag.....|gr: 

Aber der Vorschlag im Februar zum Dorschangeln rauszufahren hat aus bekannten Gründen sehr viel Ablehnung erfahren...#q 


Aber vielleicht hilft es ja weiter, dass es dieses Jahr nciht auszumachen war, wann es wirklich gut war...außer eventuell April/Mai


----------



## BennyO (10. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Also im februar finde ich zwar nciht so klasse wie viele andere hier.
Aber trotzdem erst einmal herzlich wilkkommen hier.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Skipper47 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Auwa, das war Unwissenheit. Hoffe ich!!!!#c


----------



## Yupii (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*



BennyO schrieb:


> Also im februar finde ich zwar nciht so klasse wie viele andere hier.
> 
> Gruß Benny


Es ist nur eine Minderheit


----------



## Monsterqualle (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Mein Vorschlag wäre:

Entfernt einige unglückliche Beiträge aus diesem Thread, bevor es wieder ausufert und dann kümmern wir uns um die Eingangsfrage.

Ganz davon abgesehen ist der Februar mit Sicherheit nicht der beste Monat um gut und viel Dorsch zu fangen. Nur die Stückgewichte sind in dieser Jahreszeit am höchsten.

In meinen Augen ist die beste Zeit, Mai, Juni, Juli und manchmal noch der August. Da werden die höchsten Stückzahlen in guten Größen gefangen.
Wettertechnisch erlebt man da auch meißtens keine großen Überraschungen.


----------



## BennyO (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Gebe dir in allen Punkten recht. Stimme dir daher voll zu.
ICh finde das der April jdes Jahr ein guter Fangmonat ist.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Pilkfreak (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen......jede Jahreszeit hat seine Vor und Nachteile und jeder hat seine Lieblingszeit!! Ich persönlich finde es auch im bitterkalten Winter toll wenn man sich in seinen Floatinganzug kuschelt und dann seinen Kaffe trinken kann! Dazu kann man im Winter hervorragend gut fangen meiner Meinung nach.....wenss kalt genug ist!


----------



## Heilbutt (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Moin,
Fahr - wenns geht - lieber wieder nach Norwegen!!!:l 

Die Ostsee kann - logischerweise - den norwegischen
Gewässern in keinster Weise "das Wasser reichen"

LEIDER:c 

Gerade wenn du wie du schreibst schon öfter in Norwegen
warst!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Stingray2005 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Holger
da hast du leider recht nur weiß ich nicht ob ich nächstes Jahr nach Norwegen komme, zum einen weil sich bisher noch keiner meiner bisherigen Mitfahrer geäußert hat ob er nächstes Jahr hoch will und zum anderen weil ich nicht weiß ob ich es zeitlich schaffe. Ich würde sofort wenn möglich hochfahren, ich liebe das Land und auch allgemein das Meer.
Ich dachte halt ich fahr mal für ein par Tage an die Ostsee um zumindest mal wieder zu angeln und dort hin ist es nicht so weit, hatte aber auch schon befürchtet daß ich da nicht viel fangen werde somal ich schon mal auf langeland schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 
Aber vielleicht schaffe ich es doch noch 2007 ins gelobte Land zu kommen, das Jahr hat ja noch nicht mal begonnen.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## BennyO (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*



Pilkfreak schrieb:


> Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen......jede Jahreszeit hat seine Vor und Nachteile und jeder hat seine Lieblingszeit!! Ich persönlich finde es auch im bitterkalten Winter toll wenn man sich in seinen Floatinganzug kuschelt und dann seinen Kaffe trinken kann! Dazu kann man im Winter hervorragend gut fangen meiner Meinung nach.....wenss kalt genug ist!


 


Im Winter kommt man immer mit wenigher Fisch nach Hause als im Sommer / Frühling. Es gibt natürlich auch Tage an denen man viel fängt, aber die sind im Winter ganz klar die Ausnahmen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Heilbutt (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Ist schon klar, Hitra ist halt ein paar Strassen weiter als 
Heiligenhafen.
Und so ein paar Tage aufm Kutter haben auch was für sich.

Ich könnte mir nur gut vorstellen, daß wenn man schon
sehr oft in Norge war, es sehr schwierig wird noch woanders
angeln zu wollen???!!!!???

Deshalb hab ich mir für mich fest vorgenommen mit dem
Fang eines garagentorgroßen Heilbutts noch etwas zu
warten und ebenfalls zwischendurch immer mal zum 
angeln an die Ostsee zu fahren. 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Die Aussage, dass Norwegen generell besser ist als die Ostsee ist son bischen Mumpitz - zumindest in meinen Augen.#d 
Nicht umsonst kommen sehr viele Norweger zu uns in die Ostsee,
denn die Meerforellen haben hier ganz andere Formate, als in Norwegen und die Lachse eine bessere Qualität - und oft auch Größe.
Die Dorschangelei ist von einem Kleinboot sicher kaum schlechter als in Norwegen, wenns um den Fang verwertbarer Fische geht. Würmer kenne ich hier kaum.  Man muß zwar in der Artenvielfalt Abstriche machen, sicher aber kaum bei der Fangmenge. Große Fische gibts dazu auch hier, wenn man es darauf anlegt unbedingt Übergrößen zur Egobefriedigung zu fangen.
Wegen der Hoffnung zum Fang eines großen Heilbutts nach Norwegen zu reisen, ist gemessen an der Zahl derer, die es versuchen, sicher mehr Glücksspiel - wenn man es ehrlich betrachtet. (Warum man dann einen Heilbutt von 100 und mehr Pfunden schlachtet, verstehe ich z.B. überhaupt nicht)

Beide Gebiete haben ihre Reize, beide sind unterschiedlich und sollten nicht gegeneinander aufgerechnet werden.


----------



## Stingray2005 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Klar vergleichen kann man es keineswegs. In Norwegen ist die Artenvielfalt natürlich größer und man hat die Chance einen großen oder besonderen Fisch zu fangen wobei natürlich nicht mit dieser Absicht hoch fahren darf sonst wird man enttäuscht man kann sich nur freuen wenn solch ein Fisch dabei ist.
Ich bin mir sicher daß man in der Ostsee auch gut fangen kann was Dorsche usw. anbelangt wenn man öfters dort angelt und die Methoden und Stellen gut kennt. Es gibt auch genug Gebiete in Norwegen wo man kaum Dorsche fängt. So ist es nicht. Nur denke ich ist es als "Nichtkenner" in Norwegen einfacher ein par Fische zu fangen wie an der Ostsee. Ist meine Meinung und Erfahrung. In Norwegen habe ich bisher immer irgdenwie an irgendeiner Stelle meine Fische gefangen. Ich bin auch keiner der auf Massenfänge aus ist, das darf nicht falsch verstanden werden.


----------



## Stingray2005 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Holger du hast es auf den Punkt getroffen mit allen 3 Absätzen.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Heilbutt (13. November 2006)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

@Dolfin,
jaaa, hast ja recht,
mein Kommentar war auch nicht sooooo ganz ernst
gemeint - wie man am "   " erkennen könnte:m 

Das mit den Stückgrößen,... habe ich dieses Jahr
im Vergleich Norwegen zur Ostsee am eigenen Leib
erfahren
:c 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## yasolde (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Stingray,
schau dir bitte einmal den Beitrag von yasolde vom heutigen Tage an.
Gruß yasolde


----------



## yasolde (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Schau dir einmal meinen Bericht von heute Morgen an :
"Angeln in der Ostsee bei Heiligenhafen"
Gruß yasolde #h


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln bei Heiligenhafen*

Meinst du nach sechs Jahren ist das noch aktuell ?


----------

